# Just 1 more step towards a completely black brachy...



## paphioboy (Oct 5, 2010)

Guys, take a look at the first pic:

http://www.greenculturesg.com/forum...concolor-etc/page__gopid__290542&#entry290542


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 5, 2010)

:drool:  !!?? I am not sure I like!? Jean


----------



## Shiva (Oct 5, 2010)

The links don't work for me.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry guys.. The photo links in GreenCulture forum don't open up automatically if you're not a member. You have to copy and paste the links in a new tab...


----------



## paphreek (Oct 5, 2010)

Interesting. Asian breeders seem to be a lot further along in breeding dark Brachy's than we are here. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Bolero (Oct 5, 2010)

paphreek said:


> Interesting. Asian breeders seem to be a lot further along in breeding dark Brachy's than we are here. Thanks for the link!



Also with plants like helenae, vietnamense and hangianum. Some asian countries are creating some incredible new plants.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd be surprised if they could eliminate all the white in one more step, only time will tell!
I like #2 & 4 better.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17749
I posted the links in Paph photos, I like the first but 5& 6 have better form, I like them very much. I would like to have a collection of albinos, very dark paphs and then ones with dark and light stripes!


----------



## toddybear (Oct 5, 2010)

My fav is #5.....Reasonably dark but with some white...the really black one is too over the top for my liking.


----------



## Candace (Oct 5, 2010)

I looove them. Though it's getting farther and farther away from the species. Of course much of today's in-line breeding does this.


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2010)

oh my that is something else! i can only imagine the value of the first one...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 5, 2010)

No arguing with the color on that one. I wonder though, a truly black flower - no doubt a rarity, but beautiful?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow! Now....if you could get a leucochilum with super dark petals and the white pouch.......


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks NYEric for the quick links.

The flowers are amazing.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 5, 2010)

I thought someone here (Olaf??) had already posted a pic of a completely black (Maiduae type x roth) somewhile ago...


----------



## hardy (Oct 6, 2010)

Completely dark maudiae type has become commonplace now. But a truly dark brachy with pure brachy genes, that will really be something! :drool::drool::clap:


----------



## etex (Oct 6, 2010)

The 1st one is really something-like the darth vader of brachys. I prefer the 2nd and 4th.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 6, 2010)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Wow! Now....if you could get a leucochilum with super dark petals and the white pouch.......



I never thought of that!  Man, I can't imagine how much that would cost!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 31, 2010)

Another flower from Joseph got awarded a HCC by the Orchid Society of South East Asia (OSSEA):
http://www.greenculturesg.com/forum...ccossea/page__pid__293309__st__0&#entry293309

Can somebody please re-link it if the page doesn't work? thx


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry, I think its the same plant and flower..


----------



## tim (Oct 31, 2010)

*another dark one*

Norito sent me this pic of a godefroyae (as well as its parents, which were nice but unremarkable). Seems to me that back-crossing and line-breeding have mixed the genes just so...

-Tim


----------



## paphreek (Nov 1, 2010)

WOW! Where is this one from?


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 1, 2010)

Yikes!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 1, 2010)

Another tricker or treater!!! Fake


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 1, 2010)

OMG.... Is that for real...??? That's just out of this world...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2010)

when something is done to fix the shape that's a winner for color.


----------



## tim (Nov 1, 2010)

ross it's from some friends of his in Japan...i don't think it's fake and neither does norrie...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 2, 2010)

That's not Paph! It's a shmoo! :rollhappy:


----------

